
EU's highest court delivers blow to UK snooper's charter - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2016/dec/21/eus-highest-court-delivers-blow-to-uk-snoopers-charter?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
mocko
Amen. Of course, what this will mean after a hard Brexit is anybody's guess.

~~~
johnny65
at least it is good precedence for other EU countries.

